# Hunting/ fishing dogs



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

New pup. Planning on taking him out on the skiff and into the marsh.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Historically, Labrador, black. We are currently planning for our next one, and hoping to be starting a pup in August. Visiting a couple of breeders in Nebraska next week.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

brokeoff said:


> New pup. Planning on taking him out on the skiff and into the marsh.
> 
> View attachment 202008
> 
> View attachment 202007


great pics, dad, hang on to those.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Always had GSPs and always will.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Spaniel vote here


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Springers x2


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

I've got an English Cocker on the way. A lot of dog in a small, boat-friendly package.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Always had GSPs and always will.


Damn, that's a lot of energy and "enthusiasm" in a boat!


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

j_f said:


> Damn, that's a lot of energy and "enthusiasm" in a boat!


All in the training.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

TheAdamsProject said:


> All in the training.
> View attachment 202036


All the GSP's I have any experience with were full-time hunting/ field trialing dogs, so super high-strung and ONLY happy with a nose full of quail!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Pudel Pointers are pretty badass


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

j_f said:


> All the GSP's I have any experience with were full-time hunting/ field trialing dogs, so super high-strung and ONLY happy with a nose full of quail!


I know what you mean, we spent tons of time raising ours to be both respectful pets as well as hard workers afield. Ive always been amazed at their versatility to do both.


----------



## coloradowalt (Oct 26, 2012)

Love my English Cocker. Dove, quail, snipe and wood ducks. She loves riding in the boat too.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Small Munsterlander / Pointer here...


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Picking up my new GWP pup on 5/4.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

ElLobo said:


> Pudel Pointers are pretty badass
> 
> View attachment 202037


Great pic!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

The Fin said:


> Great pic!


Not my pic or dog, but hoping to be getting a Pudelpointer here soon. Just have to convince the other half


----------



## jonnyred (Oct 2, 2018)

Pointers can be alot on the boat. Especially when they are undisciplined.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Boykin spaniel! Perfect skiff size dog.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I marked pointer but my bird dogs have always been GSP. My current girl turned 10 this year so I'm picking up a new big running pup next month. I'll post a picture of my girl


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Here she is after a hunt








And the new pup


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

ElLobo said:


> Pudel Pointers are pretty badass
> 
> View attachment 202037


Anyone use or hear of a Nova Scotia Tolling Dog? Interesting dog with very foxlike markings that are used to run up and down the banks which the curious waterfowl are drawn to making for easier and closer shots by the gunners. Evidently, Fox will do this to draw birds close enough to a hidden fox for capture!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Switched from a lifetime of labs to a Boykin a few years ago. Don’t think I’ll ever be able to switch back.


----------



## John Stark (9 mo ago)

grass bass said:


> great pics, dad, hang on to those.


Cool pics


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Dawhoo said:


> Boykin spaniel! Perfect skiff size dog.


I am actually looking for one right now.


----------



## john1234 (Jun 8, 2014)

See the Avatar.


----------



## VAredfish (Jan 8, 2022)

Brown Dog for me too. Third one


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

ElLobo said:


> Pudel Pointers are pretty badass
> 
> View attachment 202037


Hunted over one recently. Great dog.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Dawhoo said:


> Boykin spaniel! Perfect skiff size dog.


Saw one for the first time though I haven't hunted over one. More want to than most dogs. Thought was, if you aren't going after geese, plenty of dog.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

The Fin said:


> Anyone use or hear of a Nova Scotia Tolling Dog? Interesting dog with very foxlike markings that are used to run up and down the banks which the curious waterfowl are drawn to making for easier and closer shots by the gunners. Evidently, Fox will do this to draw birds close enough to a hidden fox for capture!


SSSHHHH! Been keeping my eye out for one. Don’t need them getting popular quite yet… if ever.


----------



## JacksonOB (Sep 6, 2019)

csnaspuck said:


> Picking up my new GWP pup on 5/4.


Where are you getting yours? We were supposed to pick ours up late May/early June but the breeder has gone quiet on me.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

KnotHome said:


> SSSHHHH! Been keeping my eye out for one. Don’t need them getting popular quite yet… if ever.


I'd like to see that in person at least one time.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

GSP owner here. He’s a great dog, months now. He doesn’t have the people pleasing trait like labs though haha. Does great in thick cover, open field work, sent. and retrieval. Cutest puppies ever too…


----------



## Wood (Mar 3, 2021)

Another Boykin owner here. Some days she makes me proud, and other days...


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Anyone have a boykin breeder than can recommend? They seem to be getting very popular the last few years.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

Boykin here as well. They really are a “do everything breed that doesn't rock the boat”. They love the water, and most are great with kids. They can be a little high strung when they are younger, but love to please. My old girl is 15 and going to be very difficult to replace.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

fjmaverick said:


> Anyone have a boykin breeder than can recommend? They seem to be getting very popular the last few years.


Where are you located? There are several good breeders out of South Carolina, as that is where the breed originated. If you are a big hunter and want to make a serious investment, Valley Way in Huntsville, AL is breeding and training some amazing dogs.


----------



## Wood (Mar 3, 2021)

@C_Wheeler I literally just sent @fjmaverick a PM about Valley Way . Referred him to the BSS webpage too.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

JacksonOB said:


> Where are you getting yours? We were supposed to pick ours up late May/early June but the breeder has gone quiet on me.


Afterhours Kennel in Reddick FL. They just had a litter and I think all but 1 is left. They said they will have another litter this summer. So far they have been great to work with.








Afterhours German Wirehaired Pointer and Basset Fauve de Bretagne | Established in 1971


Afterhours Kennels German Wirehaired Pointers & Basset Fauve de Bretagne focuses on breeding dogs with correct breed type, health, temperament, conformation and drive in the field. Established in 1971




www.afterhourskennels.com


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Wood said:


> Another Boykin owner here. Some days she makes me proud, and other days...
> View attachment 202117
> View attachment 202118


Is that how they “point”?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Wood said:


> @C_Wheeler I literally just sent @fjmaverick a PM about Valley Way . Referred him to the BSS webpage too.


Thanks for the tip. I spoke with Valley Way early on in my search and was impressed by the dogs but at 4k a pup I ruled it out. I'm sure they produce some great dogs but I can't justify that coin. I dont need the parents to be grand champions as that gets expensive quick especially for the few times a year I will actually hunt the dog. I am in Southwest Florida so beyond the occasional trip to Labelle to hunt quail and a once a year trip to upstate NY to hunt pheasant it will mainly be a boat dog.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

fjmaverick said:


> Thanks for the tip. I spoke with Valley Way early on in my search and was impressed by the dogs but at 4k a pup I ruled it out. I'm sure they produce some great dogs but I can't justify that coin. I dont need the parents to be grand champions as that gets expensive quick especially for the few times a year I will actually hunt the dog. I am in Southwest Florida so beyond the occasional trip to Labelle to hunt quail and a once a year trip to upstate NY to hunt pheasant it will mainly be a boat dog.


If not concerned with a hunting lineage, then I would really just be concerned that they are BSS registered, and that the sire and dam have both good hip and eye certifications. Hips are the biggest issue with Boykins. Gundogbreeder is a decent website to find breeders to contact.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

GSP guy here. Had to put him down almost 5 years ago. Come to find out my boy is allergic to dogs. Really contemplating the Pudlepointer at this point for their hypoallergenic properties. Local preserve had two, but the guy wanted $4k each. 🥴


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

VANMflyfishing said:


> GSP owner here. He’s a great dog, months now. He doesn’t have the people pleasing trait like labs though haha. Does great in thick cover, open field work, sent. and retrieval. Cutest puppies ever too…
> View attachment 202112
> 
> View attachment 202113


Beautiful dog!


----------



## VAredfish (Jan 8, 2022)

My Boykins have come from brandywine creek boykins in Indiana. Fantastic breeder, great dogs. PM me if you have questions, happy to share my experience.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Based on the survey results I assume most of us also bird hunt at least on occasion? Especially those of you with GSP/GWP. Those are some of the coolest dogs I’ve ever been around but never seen one that didn’t go from 0 to 100 with no in between. All my hunting buds run GSPs on quail and we use my Boykin to flush.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

How are Boykins on ducks and doves?


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Based on the survey results I assume most of us also bird hunt at least on occasion? Especially those of you with GSP/GWP. Those are some of the coolest dogs I’ve ever been around but never seen one that didn’t go from 0 to 100 with no in between. All my hunting buds run GSPs on quail and we use my Boykin to flush.


The old saying is…. You gotta break ‘em with a 2x4!!! My buddies master class was as calm and obedient as a Lab. Mine was like Hunter Biden on a bender!! 🤣😂🤣 The key is to run them hard and often. A walk around the hood ain’t gonna do anything but piss them off.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Mark H said:


> How are Boykins on ducks and doves?


I hunt mine on ducks more than anything else. She goes crazy over both. Also she will find turkeys and wounded deer etc. Seems like she tolerates the heat and cold about the same as the labs we hunt with. Only downside I have noticed is she doesn’t have the horsepower when trying to retrieve through floating grass/junk in the water that a lab has. But on plus side she’s so much smaller there’s more places I can put her than my buddies can put their labs in a duck pond.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

Mark H said:


> How are Boykins on ducks and doves?


They are fantastic on both. Small female Boykins may not be able to handle a large Canada very well but they are plenty strong for ducks. Females are generally in the 30 lb range and males closer to 50. In her prime, my 30lb female could out run all of my friends labs all day long. They love water and are natural retrievers.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Mark H said:


> How are Boykins on ducks and doves?





Mark H said:


> How are Boykins on ducks and doves?


Boykins cost us a ton of money on paid hunts. They are better left on a lead for flushing and retrieving. Ducks and doves they are killer. Had one try and retrieve a wounded Canadian years ago. That was a hoot!!!🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Based on the survey results I assume most of us also bird hunt at least on occasion?


Si. On the grasslands and row crops of NE Colorado and SW Nebraska for me, for pheasant, bobwhite and prairie grouse.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Here’s my buddies Boykin…. Jack. Cute little guy!!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

How about a microshotgun?? 28ga CZ Ringeck, best shooting field gun I’ve had yet.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Best time was when a game warden stopped me and wanted to check my plug. 🤣


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

No bird hunters here!!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Dang those are beautiful. Going to set out some Johnny house birds in the morning with some friends to get some dog work with this cold snap. Might be one of the last ones we get. Seems like there’s always one freak cold snap in May then it’s miserable.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Naturecoastfly said:


> Dang those are beautiful. Going to set out some Johnny house birds in the morning with some friends to get some dog work with this cold snap. Might be one of the last ones we get. Seems like there’s always one freak cold snap in May then it’s miserable.


Thanks!! Get out and get it in while you can. 👍👍


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

My 11 year old Vizsla (Hungarian Pointer) is hands down my favorite dog. Called the gentleman’s hunting dog for their ability to turn on when in the field and also be a solid companion. Primarily upland bird dogs but solid duck hunters as well with webbed paws. He’s gun trained but we moved to south FL after so not much time actually hunting though he’s a pro in the field…handler not so much.

Warning…they are also called “Velcro Vizslas” for a reason. They are very attached to their owners but great family dogs. Good size at about 50-60 lbs. Very smart, easy to train, good disposition and obedient. Need good amount of exercise.

Mostly a skiff dog now, loves to be out in the boat. Sheds water and does not need a bath or grooming ever, bathes himself like a cat and they don’t stink like most other breeds.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

birdyshooter said:


> View attachment 202191
> How about a microshotgun?? 28ga CZ Ringeck, best shooting field gun I’ve had yet.


How do you like that CZ? Buddy has a SxS 28 CZ he absolutely loves. I was thinking about getting a 28 or a 20 to pass down to my son. From what I’ve read they’re hard to beat at their price point.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Naturecoastfly said:


> How do you like that CZ? Buddy has a SxS 28 CZ he absolutely loves. I was thinking about getting a 28 or a 20 to pass down to my son. From what I’ve read they’re hard to beat at their price point.


I absolutely love it!! I have more impossible shot stories with it than any other shotgun I’ve owned. And I’ve owned more shotguns in my life than I’ve had socks or boats for that matter!!🤣 The 28 weighs next to nothing and points perfect for me. Everyone’s build is different, so take that into account.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

birdyshooter said:


> View attachment 202191
> How about a microshotgun?? 28ga CZ Ringeck, best shooting field gun I’ve had yet.


I shoot a CZ Bobwhite 28. Straight stock, splinter fore end, double triggers.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Jake S (May 22, 2020)

Boykins are the best..


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

I may have to try one in a year or two.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

My Staffordshire Sadie. She does great fishing, but would probably make a terrible bird dog.


----------



## MGH (May 31, 2021)

My boy (15 yr old Boykin) is slowing down quite a bit. Not looking forward to having to make the big decision in the near future. Best dog we’ve ever had. Amazingly smart and loyal.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

MGH said:


> My boy (15 yr old Boykin) is slowing down quite a bit. Not looking forward to having to make the big decision in the near future. Best dog we’ve ever had. Amazingly smart and loyal.
> View attachment 202306


That’s always a tough one! Enjoy the time together and never forget the time you had.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogs don't live long enough.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Couple guys in my group got on the nova Scotia tolling retriever kick a few years ago. They were great field trial dogs with bumpers. Very trainable and fast on land. But the dogs were too small for geese or even a big mallard. I saw a crippled snow goose flog the chit out of one of those dogs and he high tailed it back to the pit with his tail tucked and would not take a mark the rest of the day. Other issue was their short legs. In the flooded fields we hunt, the water was just deep enough to make the rolling retrievers have to swim, but a larger dog could still run. Really slowed down the retrieves.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

My hunting and fishing buddy


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

There's mine. I wouldn't call her a pet. More like a co- worker. Straight up hunting dog. She's a machine.... lol.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

One more.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

My two sons. The one sitting is 10 months, lovable, but strong willed. Lady fish antics drive him into a frenzy.


----------



## Reddfin (Sep 23, 2009)

I had a Vizsla back in 96. One of the best dogs I ever owned. Switched⁰ over to Labs ever since "Caesar" passed on. Great memories!!!
Labs just suited more for pure retrieving work and sitting in the cold water but damn I loved that Vizsla.


----------



## Teeter (Jan 9, 2020)

Golden! And not the doodle kind


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> View attachment 202192
> Best time was when a game warden stopped me and wanted to check my plug. 🤣


Nice cynergy. I duck hunt with a camo citori


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

I have only ever owned Vizslas, they are pointers in the same family as a german shorthair or weimaraner. Perfect dogs eager to please and are known as velcro dogs because they dont leave your side. My last one was killed a few months back by a drunk driver who swerved into our front yard. Im expecting a new puppy in late may. They have excellent noses among the best and mine do everything/ anything, skiff, duck, quail, squirell, deer trailing, pheasant. perfect dogs i recommend giving them a look.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Most dogs are cool with riding in a boat, so that doesn’t limit the options.

Do you need a real hunting dog? If so, what do you hunt? Where do you hunt? How do you like a dog to work (do you even know)? Can you work with a blockhead or a sensitive dog or would this be your first hunting dog? You need to know these answers before you choose a hunting dog.

The following are some generalities mixed with my opinions. I’m a vet, I hunt, I train dogs and I’ve ran hunt tests, so my opinions didn’t form in a vacuum. I’ll also be the first to acknowledge that there are exceptions to every rule, so don’t pile on to tell me how I am wrong about your breed of choice. Also always bear in mind that hunting is a hereditary behavior, so if momma OR daddy don’t hunt, their pups are less likely to perform to standard I describe. A thoughfully bred hunting pup should be expensive, so leave your cheap self at home. Everyone has a story about their Daddy’s old stray mutt that out-hunted everything else in the camp; if you live righteously, you might get one of those in a lifetime of owning hunting dogs. Avoid Fatadors (show Labs) and Fluffies (show goldens) like the talentless travesties that they are.

Retrievers excel for waterfowl and can flush upland very well. You just need the legs to keep up with a nose down dog pushing up a running rooster (pointing Labs supposedly exist, but they are rare). Retrievers are much more sensitive to heat than a most pointers, but most are perfectly happy breaking ice in late January. Nothing handles better on blind retrieves than a good Lab (I say this as the owner of a Chessie that handles very well). Nothing is easier to train than a golden retriever (I say this having trained Labs that read my mind). Avoid Chessies; they are vicious bastards, they are like training stumps and no one except a fool or masochist would own one (I adore mine).

Spaniels are very versatile (some of the pointing spaniels, notably the Britanny, are recognized as versatile hunting dog breeds). They don’t handle on blind retrieves as well as a retriever IMO and they get colder faster when water temps drop due to their small size, but they work dense upland cover very well and they are blast to watch work. Nothing is more exuberant when hunting; if a good spaniel working cover doesn’t make you smile, sell your gun and take up golf. Some flush and some point. Many folks treat the Boykin, American, Portuguese and Irish water spaniels like small, curly retrievers.

Pointers/setters excel at upland. They all point, which is the most elegant way to hunt upland birds. My dad loves GSH pointers for pheasant and quail. Well bred versatile hunting dogs (Recognized Breeds - NAVHDA) can learn to handle blind retrieves for waterfowl hunting. They don’t handle as well on blind retrieves as retrievers or spaniels IMO, but they get the job done… …eventually (Lab and Chessie handlers will develop an eye twitch watching them work through a blind retrieve). Nothing handles heat better and they are okay with cold if conditioned to it, although they aren’t made to break ice. Nothing can cover more ground when upland hunting and the short haired breeds don’t collect cockleburs.

All good hunting dogs require more exercise than the average Yorkadoodlepoo. Some breeds and individuals demand yet even more still.

If you just want a buddy in the boat, adopt a mutt that you feel a connection with. The world is full of mutts that want the job.

Nate

P.S. Don’t get a Chessie.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Most dogs are cool with riding in a boat, so that doesn’t limit the options.
> 
> Do you need a real hunting dog? If so, what do you hunt? Where do you hunt? How do you like a dog to work (do you even know)? Can you work with a blockhead or a sensitive dog or would this be your first hunting dog? You need to know these answers before you choose a hunting dog.
> 
> ...


How bout a Chessie?😎


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Most dogs are cool with riding in a boat, so that doesn’t limit the options.
> 
> Do you need a real hunting dog? If so, what do you hunt? Where do you hunt? How do you like a dog to work (do you even know)? Can you work with a blockhead or a sensitive dog or would this be your first hunting dog? You need to know these answers before you choose a hunting dog.
> 
> ...


Best dog I ever had was a Chessie 🤣


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

The Fin said:


> How bout a Chessie?😎





Naturecoastfly said:


> Best dog I ever had was a Chessie 🤣


Never recommend a working dog breed that isn’t generally popular. Instead, emphasize their character flaws. Popularity destroys breeds.

Nate


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Never recommend a working dog breed that isn’t generally popular. Instead, emphasize their character flaws. Popularity destroys breeds.
> 
> Nate


^This! I grew up on a quail plantation where my dad was the trainer/handler. In the 90’s I remember him complaining about a lack of working Goldens; Labs a decade or so later. He and almost all of his colleagues have moved on to Spaniels… I mean Pomeranians. Get yourself a Pomeranian!


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

j_f said:


> ^This! I grew up on a quail plantation where my dad was the trainer/handler. In the 90’s I remember him complaining about a lack of working Goldens; Labs a decade or so later. He and almost all of his colleagues have moved on to Spaniels… I mean Pomeranians. Get yourself a Pomeranian!


That's one of the luckiest growing up stories I've ever heard. Right about popular dogs being bred uselessness.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

j_f said:


> ^This! I grew up on a quail plantation where my dad was the trainer/handler. In the 90’s I remember him complaining about a lack of working Goldens; Labs a decade or so later. He and almost all of his colleagues have moved on to Spaniels… I mean Pomeranians. Get yourself a Pomeranian!


I know folks with legit hunting goldens. You have to know people who know people who know people to find them. 

Nate


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Hard to beat a good lab, especially if you want a dog that's absolutely nuts for their first 3 years on this earth 😄


----------



## Whip (Apr 23, 2021)

My first Boykin, years ago.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

From a purely financial standpoint, it makes more sense to buy a finished dog. May cost more than buying a puppy and training him yourself or sending him to a trainer, but at least you can see the finished product before you cut the check. I know some people say they don't form the same bond with the dog if they don't raise em themself, but I think that comes down to the difference in a pet vs a working dog. Even starting with a puppy from the best blood line, there's no guarantee that the dog will turn out.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> From a purely financial standpoint, it makes more sense to buy a finished dog. May cost more than buying a puppy and training him yourself or sending him to a trainer, but at least you can see the finished product before you cut the check. I know some people say they don't form the same bond with the dog if they don't raise em themself, but I think that comes down to the difference in a pet vs a working dog. Even starting with a puppy from the best blood line, there's no guarantee that the dog will turn out.


I agree that it’s nice to hunt over a finished dog but from my experience with labs, they never seem to live as long as I would hope. It probably takes at least 2-3 years to really get the dog tuned up (you miss all that crazy puppy stuff) and then you might be left with only10 years of really great hunting.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

NealXB2003 said:


> From a purely financial standpoint, it makes more sense to buy a finished dog. May cost more than buying a puppy and training him yourself or sending him to a trainer, but at least you can see the finished product before you cut the check. I know some people say they don't form the same bond with the dog if they don't raise em themself, but I think that comes down to the difference in a pet vs a working dog. Even starting with a puppy from the best blood line, there's no guarantee that the dog will turn out.


True.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

The Fin said:


> I agree that it’s nice to hunt over a finished dog but from my experience with labs, they never seem to live as long as I would hope. It probably takes at least 2-3 years to really get the dog tuned up (you miss all that crazy puppy stuff) and then you might be left with only10 years of really great hunting.


3 of my last 4 only lived to 9 years old, but they were wide azz open thru their last season. Honestly, I'd rather them go out that way. The one that lived to 13 or 14 didn't get to hunt the last several years. Tougher to watch them go down slow and no longer be able to do the things they were bred for.

The lab I have now was acquired as a puppy and trained at home on obedience and basic retriever training (marks, doubles, triples, and short blinds) then sent to a trainer to stretch out the blinds and teach hand signals. She is a machine, but still has some minor annoyances that I'll likely never be able to completely break. 

My last one was bought fully trained. At 18 months, she was finished as far as field trial training. But she had never been in a duck blind or boat, so there was some adjustment period but she picked up those things fast. 

The key traits I need in a dog have slightly changed in recent years. We hunted rice fields historically. A dog that would routinely take 300-500 yard blinds was an asset in the field. And didnt matter if the dog ran around bat chit crazy on the way to the blind because we were going to end up at the same place anyway. 

Now hunting public timber, a dog with an "off switch" is more important. Needs to follow closely walking thru the woods in the morning or lay down in the boat while we're running ditches. And one that will run 200 yard blinds is mostly sufficient in the woods, but needs a better nose than a rice field dog to sniff out the ones that crash into brush.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> 3 of my last 4 only lived to 9 years old, but they were wide azz open thru their last season. Honestly, I'd rather them go out that way. The one that lived to 13 or 14 didn't get to hunt the last several years. Tougher to watch them go down slow and no longer be able to do the things they were bred for.
> 
> The lab I have now was acquired as a puppy and trained at home on obedience and basic retriever training (marks, doubles, triples, and short blinds) then sent to a trainer to stretch out the blinds and teach hand signals. She is a machine, but still has some minor annoyances that I'll likely never be able to completely break.
> 
> ...


I never allowed my dogs to run “bat chit crazy” to the blind as I wanted the obedience full time. As far as “minor annoyances”, if you look up Lab in the dictionary, that’s the first definition that pops up!😁


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Running bat chit crazy is probably a bit of an exaggeration, but when we hunted private ground, I let mine run to the blind ahead of me and meet me there. We had 1300 acres of wide open flat rice fields, nobody else on the property, and the dog knew where all the blinds were. And on the way out, she'd do the opposite and meet me at the truck. (You'd be amazed how many times she'd show up with a crippled bird we thought was otherwise lost). So im completely to blame for that bad habit, but it's been a tough one to break now on large tracks of public timber. Too easy for the dog to get lost in the woods, and other lights in the woods to confuse the dog if she gets too far away. I can control it, but it takes a high voltage reminder almost every morning 😂


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Dude, the “Do I Have a Dog?” Lotto is the best game in town!

Nate


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

2 fat lazy griffs


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

There’s always that one guy on a dove field yelling and screaming at his dog with 0 control 😂 dog picks up everyone else’s birds brings them back to his owner. 

Or that dog who can’t sit still on a duck pond and breaks as soon as the guns go off. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Running a fairly large duck club (18 members at one time), I've seen more grown men act like school girls over dogs. Guys arguing over which one got to take their dog on opening day, guys who wanted to bring their house pet that had never been trained, etc. 

We had one guy that loaded his pockets full of rocks in the parking lot every morning. His dog broke every time the pit top opened, and never saw a duck fall. The dog didn't know hand signals, so the guy would chunk rocks toward the duck to get his attention. And refused to send the dog to a trainer because he believed it was just bred into the dogs and he'd learn it over time. Got to the point that nobody wanted to hunt with him because his dog ruined the hunts.

Quickest way to get kicked out of a duck club.    

We maintained the stance that we were a hunting club first, not a field trial organization. The dog should be an asset to the hunt, and not a hindrance to the other guys that were just there to shoot birds.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

uh


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Annie at about 6 mo. Now 1. Golden flushing. Talk about active!!


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

Lost my best friend last November

The photo above was his last hunt & over 1,800th retrieve, he died the next day (cancer). We shot a 2 man limit of puddle ducks in 70 degrees, with no wind in eastern NC, absolute miracle.

got him as a pup when I was 14 (24 now) tried to train him while he trained me.

Casting my 1 vote for the black lab…


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Picking up an English Cocker pup in a few weeks. I think he’ll be a perfect Gheenoe hound.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Lee Singleton said:


> View attachment 205281
> Lost my best friend last November
> 
> The photo above was his last hunt & over 1,800th retrieve, he died the next day (cancer). We shot a 2 man limit of puddle ducks in 70 degrees, with no wind in eastern NC, absolute miracle.
> ...


Sounds like a perfect ending to an even more perfect life! Seems like the great dogs never live long enough!


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

Kennel oops!! 1/2 Lab 1/2 GSP = best dog ever!!









Newest edition:


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

PS- our life right now, summed up in one picture…


----------



## T-Bro (8 mo ago)

my GWP, Betty. 3 years old and a hunting machine. This was her first trip to MT and she pointed coveys of both Sharptail grouse and Hungarian partridge, despite never having encountered either species before. Guide was amazed that she would be able to do that, as sharpies apparently don’t give off much scent and very few dogs are able to find them. Naught brown dog!


----------



## El General (8 mo ago)

I lost my 15 year old male Brittany Deuce a little more than a year ago. He was my dog of a lifetime. His breeder is in poor health and had to get rid of his dogs plus I couldn't stand looking at one that looked just like him. I'm still pretty tore up about it.

So, I am picking up a female GSP puppy on Saturday. I got pick of the litter female but there were only two in the litter so that ought to make it easier. I am very excited about that.


----------



## El General (8 mo ago)

Oh, can't forget the other one. I have an almost 2 year old Jack Russell female named Scout that I was planning on teaching to blood track deer, but she mainly guards the back yard and snuggles on the couch.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

El General said:


> Oh, can't forget the other one. I have an almost 2 year old Jack Russell female named Scout that I was planning on teaching to blood track deer, but she mainly guards the back yard and snuggles on the couch.


So when are you listing your boat?


----------



## El General (8 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So when are you listing your boat?


After 20 posts, brah. Read the rules.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My new GSP pup has been here a couple of weeks she’s very smart and has pointed sparrows and hummingbirds


----------



## El General (8 mo ago)

I’m picking one of these two girls.


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

Top one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Finnegan do you have a black lab?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Finnegan do you have a black lab?


Not currently! I have trained several gun dogs and field trial dogs in a previous life. Mainly Labs, most versatile breed. Upland, ducks, geese, and absolutely great around friends and family. And you?


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

The Fin said:


> Not currently! I have trained several gun dogs and field trial dogs in a previous life. Mainly Labs, most versatile breed. Upland, ducks, geese, and absolutely great around friends and family. And you?


Did you throw rocks at those ducks and geese? Cuz I know you wouldn't own a firearm......


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> Not currently! I have trained several gun dogs and field trial dogs in a previous life. Mainly Labs, most versatile breed. Upland, ducks, geese, and absolutely great around friends and family. And you?


Only black labs, black labs matter.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> Did you throw rocks at those ducks and geese? Cuz I know you wouldn't own a firearm......


An 870, 1100, Winchester 101, and a S/W 12 I guess you know!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Only black labs, black labs matter.


Yes they do! Best overall hunting dogs out there! Thanks for following me!


----------



## NCP (5 mo ago)

I guess I’ll add my little tag along buddy to this tread.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

I had a pair of beagles growing up— not the best swimmers, but they were down for just about anything else!


----------



## NCP (5 mo ago)

j_f said:


> I had a pair of beagles growing up— not the best swimmers, but they were down for just about anything else!


Sounds about right. Mine likes, actually loves, the water as long as he can touch bottom. If he has to swim, he’s out on that. If you throw a ball, he’ll go as deep as he can touch bottom to get it. If it’s farther than that, he just goes as deep as he can touch & barks at it until I go get it.


----------



## Thunder Bay (Jul 31, 2021)

English Setter - his name is Buster. Loves ruffed grouse/woodcock hunting in Northern MI.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Old guy here is now 14 and he doesn’t retrieve anything other than a Scooby snack anymore. Best nose of any dog I have owned, but man, high energy. You raise the gun and he would start to quiver  in anticipation. Not a fun day in the boat dog as if there is water, he wants in it and lures are made for retrieving! Great cold weather dog. He is presently by my chair, snoring.


----------



## Thunder Bay (Jul 31, 2021)

Old dogs rule! There’s a reason that dog spelled backwards = god. Love old, seasoned dogs - truly man’s best friend


----------



## Andy jones (Nov 9, 2019)

I am a chessy guy all the way. People say they are hard headed but that’s only if you don’t spend enough time with them to build a real relationship with the dog. I have had mine retrieve ducks over a half mile away, and track wounded pheasants for over a mile and come back with them still alive and proud as hell.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

We took in a rescue dog little over a month ago. Very underweight and neglected. Sweetest pup but we didn't know she was pregnant. She is a pure breed Treeing walker coonhound and from what we were told she was mated with a red and blue tick hound. We have 8 little pups that will need home in the near future if anyone is looking. The are a week old as of today 11/6


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

Andy jones said:


> I am a chessy guy all the way. People say they are hard headed but that’s only if you don’t spend enough time with them to build a real relationship with the dog. I have had mine retrieve ducks over a half mile away, and track wounded pheasants for over a mile and come back with them still alive and proud as hell.


Guess I know who the other Chesapeake vote is now 😊


----------

